
React: We're After You ◕ ◡ ◕ - chris_czopp
http://gluecodes-demo.s3-website.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/ide-structure.html?appId=1&edit=page&id=index
======
dang
Please don't do baity things in titles. Make the title factual and neutral and
tell people what it is that they're looking at. It can be good to add a first
comment to the thread, also factual and neutral, to give additional context.

Edit: it looks like we've had to ask you this before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23263421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23263421).
Did you not see that one?

